# Any Bertram 28 owners in Corpus



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I am in the market for a new boat. Looking at getting something with twin diesels and think a 28 Bertram is a good looking boat I would really like to step onboard and look close at one.

Anybody here have one I can look at even if it's gas motors, just want to see how big n roomy they are..


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a 31 Bertram local, my cousin has a 31 Bertram twin diesel and loves it he says it gets 2mpg

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

There are at least a half dozen in the freeport area. 4 have deisil.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

I manage and used to regularly ride and fish on a Bertram 28 and a 31. If you can splurge for the 31, it seems to do better on both the fishing, and running. I think the 31 even does better on fuel. Both the boats have cummins 210's.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

There are several 28's on the island. There is one off whitecap on the left opposite the boat ramp. Another in the pocket canal at Tesoro and whitecap, and a few more scattered around.

The 28 is a great boat, but engine and under deck access can be limited. Like all older boats, check for water damage in bulkheads and elsewhere.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Still haven't made my mind up just on what boat/size to get but so far 28'-35'.. Bertram, Blackfin and Luhrs are on my radar. Main points are Diesel, Generator, A/C and deep V.
I do want to look at all options and am in no hurry.

I told my fishing buddy (my daughter) that I was selling the boat. She was rather upset with me then I showed her a pic of what I was thinking of replacing it with and she smiled saying ya.. It's time for a upgrade dad! Lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

My Little Big boat said:


> Still haven't made my mind up just on what boat/size to get but so far 28'-35'.. Bertram, Blackfin and Luhrs are on my radar. Main points are Diesel, Generator, A/C and deep V.
> I do want to look at all options and am in no hurry.
> 
> I told my fishing buddy (my daughter) that I was selling the boat. She was rather upset with me then I showed her a pic of what I was thinking of replacing it with and she smiled saying ya.. It's time for a upgrade dad! Lol


I have been on 28's and also had a 31 for a while. The 31 is much more boat IMO. If you are looking, take a hard look at the Blackfin 29 and 32, they are going to be a more modern hull and will have some of the things upgraded that you will need to do to an old Bertram. (Fiberglass deck is a big one)
I would try to nab a ride in one if you can get one.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

Take a look at blackfin, blackfin, and blackfin. Smaller Bertram's will try and toss you off the boat when trolling or drifting in any amount of chop.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Whaler 285 said:


> Take a look at blackfin, blackfin, and blackfin. Smaller Bertram's will try and toss you off the boat when trolling or drifting in any amount of chop.


Look at what kind? Lol oh a blackfin..

I have been reading ALOT on here and THT about different models and ya that was brought up quite a bit about not being very stable on a drift. Some get sea sick from it.


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree with all above. If you run a short crew I would look hard at an express. Not necessarily for handling, can single handle a 35 but for the fun. Can get loanly on the bridge. Have to give up some comforts but can still have them in a more compact size. I guess I'll be the first to ask what's are budget.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Budget is below $40k for now.. Might have to raise that depending on what momma has to say.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

My Little Big boat said:


> Budget is below $40k for now.. Might have to raise that depending on what momma has to say.


Not gonna get much for that budget...gonna have to be pretty old boat.


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

I have run 28 Bert extensively as charter and can attest to what others have said about being VERY rolly - if there is even a small bit of waves you will get tossed about the bridge. Also agree $40k is gonna be challenge to find "ok" condition boat with diesel, with generator, etc....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Journeyman (Aug 31, 2011)

There might be a 31 Blackfin coming up for sale shortly, 3208 in it and fresh interior. I will check with the guy this week. It won't be in the 40's though.


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't find the post and it might have sold, but not too long ago, there was a Bertram 28 listed. I'm pretty sure it was located in Corpus Christi. It actually came with a trailer. It was older, but the pics looked pretty good.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that one had gas engines. I remember that listing as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

The only ones I have seen are in Houston. It's a nice one but gas motors. 

I am not looking for pristine, new condition. I have always said the fish don't care what your boat looks like as long as your bait ain't rotten you going to catch fish..


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a ton of ole twin diesel sports fishers on the market in the 30-foot class. Most need work unless you buy turnkey for about $80,000, and there are some deals. To be honest, most Bert 28s seem punky, thrown around too much. Not their best hull model. Amazing what a foot or two of boat length can do for a boat. The Bert 31 style hull is a proven offshore tuna and marlin classic.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

If youre dead set on looking at one call Gatewood marine Rockport/AP and see if they still have that fixer upper.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I've spent many many days on both a 31 and 28 all over the world. The 28 is a much better head sea boat. Love them both. 31 has a better cockpit at 110 sq ft. The 28 has a better helm and cabin with a very capable pit.

A 28 with Yanmars is a hard boat under 32 to beat. It fishes like a much bigger boat. Much. Very economical to run with newish power.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Fox yachts has a couple listed. Little more that 40 but cant hurt to call. I know some have been listed for a good while.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

My buddy owns a 28 t bluff landing in corpus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I've got a 29' blackfin flybridge for sale an hour from corpus.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Jaker_cc said:


> I've got a 29' blackfin flybridge for sale an hour from corpus.


This IS your boat! It is basically in your back yard. I was just about to post a link to it, but Jaker beat me to it. You're at 40, he's at 48.8. Adjust your budget, work a deal on this 29, and you will get a great boat with trailer, and diesels that is ready to fish. I think it is fair to say the 29 blackfin is more equal to the 31 when compared to both the 28 and 31 Bertram's. I believe Ray Hunt designer of the 31 bertram had a substantial roll in the design of the blackfin hulls. The black fins are great boats.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm willing to come down from 48, shoot me a txt or phone call and let's talk 

Jake 
361-813-8238


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

There used to be a 28 at Harborwalk that was completely refinished with twin diesels. IT was a sweet looking ride!


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

My Little Big boat said:


> I am in the market for a new boat. Looking at getting something with twin diesels and think a 28 Bertram is a good looking boat I would really like to step onboard and look close at one.
> 
> Anybody here have one I can look at even if it's gas motors, just want to see how big n roomy they are..


There is a 32 Albemarle on the classifieds section
http://www.2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1543282


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of silliness in this thread. 

The 32 Blackfin flybridge rides better than a Bert 31 because its a larger hull. Duh. The Fin measures 32-11. Basically, its a 33. The Bert 31 is 30-7. Its a 30.5. At the dock, the Bert 31 looks smaller than even a Bert 28. 

So, the comparison would be the Fin 29 to the Bert 31, the Fin 27 to the Bert 28, and the Fin 32 to the Bert 33. 

All hulls are a compromise. Want to run hard in a mono hull in snotty seas, you need a deep v. But, that same deep v will roll on the drift. Flatten the v to reduce the roll, and the ride suffers. 

It takes more power to push a Bert 31 than a 28. 31's are big block boats that get .85 to 1.00 knot per gallon (in gas). 28's are small block boats that get 1 knot per gallon (in gas). Same cruise speed. 

The roll of a deep v hull is significantly impacted by the center of gravity. Put a tower on them, hang a bunch of gear in the rod holders, and put a couple big guys in the flybridge, and you have raised the center of gravity considerably. Keep your weight down low, and its a different story. That said, the Bert 31 has a lower center of gravity, everything else being equal, as compared to the Bert 28. 

The Bert 28 was introduced to "fix" the challenges of the Bert 31. The Bert 28 significantly outsold the Bert 31. And, when Bert was talking about re-introducing a small boat, it was the 28, not the 31, that was to be considered. 

In the Bert lineup, I love the 28, love the 31, only like the 33 Sportfish, and love the 35. But, the 35 is a beast. Its a considerably larger vessel. Different class altogether.

In the Fin lineup, my loves are much the same. That's because they all share the same basic hull design. 

In used boats, the money is in the iron. The power plants. Not the interior, the electronics, or any of the rest. The iron makes or breaks the deal, assuming a solid hull like a Bert or a Fin.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I run a 1986 28' Bertram out of Freeport. Great boats. been fishing one since I was a kid. Selling the Center Console now and just recently bought another Bertram.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ernest said:


> Bunch of silliness in this thread.
> 
> The 32 Blackfin flybridge rides better than a Bert 31 because its a larger hull. Duh. The Fin measures 32-11. Basically, its a 33. The Bert 31 is 30-7. Its a 30.5. At the dock, the Bert 31 looks smaller than even a Bert 28.
> 
> ...


This just about sums it up....


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have had a few emails about other boats for sale, I am just really interested in a 28' Bert with diesels or maybe out boards. I really like the 29 Blackfin but can not imagine trying to load n unload it every time though. 
My reasons for deciding on this boat,
1: deep V to cut thru the chop for a nice ride
2: I can keep it on a trailer to keep ownership cost down
3: Daughters need a bathroom 
4: time tested and proven hull design
5: Well it is just a good looking boat


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Like the 28s too but don't think any of those boats you will want to put on a trailer very often.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Only you can decide what's right for your family, but I don't understand some of your points.

The 29 fin has a pretty deep v, about the same as the 28b, and almost identical to the 31b
You say you can't imagine trying to load and unload a 29 blackfin every time, but your ok with loading and unloading a 28 Bertram every time to keep ownership costs down? These boats are 1 foot different in length, and similar in other dimensions, so to me this task is basically equal. The 29 fin has a trailer, and you will likely be pressed to find a 28b for sale that also includes a trailer. So, that will add to your cost. They are out there. Chris Gill used to keep a 28b trailered in Port A, years ago.
The 29 fin should have a head, unless I missed something.
The 29 fin is a time tested hull almost the same as a 31b
They do look a bit different.

Again, you choice and I respect that, but I'm not seeing your points. I've seriously considered both these boats as well, and to me the fin wins.

I certainly hope you find what your looking for. Keep us in the loop, as it's always fun to watch the process unfold. Finding the one, can take time, and lots of travel, as most aren't exactly in your back yard. Always looking. :ac550:

Did you try to contact any of the 28b owners on the island? They may be willing to sell, or know of one for sale. Most boat guys are usually happy to talk boats.



My Little Big boat said:


> I have had a few emails about other boats for sale, I am just really interested in a 28' Bert with diesels or maybe out boards. I really like the 29 Blackfin but can not imagine trying to load n unload it every time though.
> My reasons for deciding on this boat,
> 1: deep V to cut thru the chop for a nice ride
> 2: I can keep it on a trailer to keep ownership cost down
> ...


----------



## jiggin' (Apr 4, 2010)

Unloading a 28 Bertram is a simple task as it easily floats off of the trailer. Loading is a different story. I have a travel lift put my 28 on the trailer every time at one of the yards. Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Had a tricked out 33 Sportfish, love those boats.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll get you pics of the 28' Bert in corpus tomorrow as well as contact information for he seller. It has twin 250 Suzuki's on a bracket. Totally redone inside and out. About 300g fuel capacity as I remember.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

And it does have a trailer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Mikey!


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

My blackfin has a head and plenty of room for lounging in the cabin when fishing is slow.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Going to look at a 28 Bertram with diesels tomarrow!
Let you know how it goes


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

My Little Big boat said:


> Going to look at a 28 Bertram with diesels tomarrow!
> Let you know how it goes


Sounds interesting, what diesels does it have? Good luck, maybe this is the one.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Treysdaddy said:


> I can't find the post and it might have sold, but not too long ago, there was a Bertram 28 listed. I'm pretty sure it was located in Corpus Christi. It actually came with a trailer. It was older, but the pics looked pretty good.


I looked at that boat. It is gas.


----------



## jseg1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Look on www.yachtworld.com there is a 28 in north carolina for 32,000 with diesels engines.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Has Cummins 4BT engines 160HP, 750 hours 
Priced right!!!
It's like a blind date, I haven't seen any pics yet. I might not want a second date.. Lol


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

My Little Big boat said:


> Has Cummins 4BT engines 160HP, 750 hours
> Priced right!!!
> It's like a blind date, I haven't seen any pics yet. I might not want a second date.. Lol


The 4bt's are a good set up for the 28b. A little noisy, shake a bit at idle, but great engines. 750 is great times, lots of life left. Should have good range with that setup. Sounds like it might have some good potential.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'd suggest the low HP 4bt's are a bit small for the B28. Around 210 to 240 hp is perfect. 

Cruising at 24 to 26 vs. 18. Makes a considerable difference when you have long runs to blue water.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Ernest said:


> I'd suggest the low HP 4bt's are a bit small for the B28. Around 210 to 240 hp is perfect.
> 
> Cruising at 24 to 26 vs. 18. Makes a considerable difference when you have long runs to blue water.


Valid points to be considered.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

From all the reading I have been doing, I would agree with you Ernest. If I wanted to upgrade, I am reading that new larger shafts, props and rudders as well as replacing the shaft log to a larger one for the bigger drive shaft would have to be done.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

If you're going to trailer a boat like this, I HIGHLY recommend not skimping on the trailer. I just had a MYCO build for my little boat, and it is an amazing trailer. Pulls better than anything I've ever had behind my truck.

My 28' Albe weighs in around 12,000 lbs loaded, and I can pull it 70-75 mph without any hesitation.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I've done it. I will NEVER do another gas to diesel conversion unless I strike oil at the alter and have unlimited funds and time.

*If I wanted to upgrade, I am reading that new larger shafts, props and rudders as well as replacing the shaft log to a larger one for the bigger drive shaft would have to be done.*

The rudders have very little to do with the power. But, you will likely want to replace the original racing style rudders with over sized units. Bunch of the B28's have already done this upgrade. Captain Pat over at the B31 is where I bought mine years ago. The bigger rudders are primarily for low speed handling, so they work just as well with gas as they do with diesel.

Shaft log will potentially not need to be replaced. I went with significantly over sized shafts and used my existing factory shaft tubes from when the boat was gas.

If you are upgrading from 150 hp 4bt's, you may not need to replace the shafts. It all depends on what they originally installed when they did the conversion. If repowering from gas to diesel, you will want bigger shafts. The gas shafts are tiny.

When you pull one of those props out of the water at 2800 rpm, and then slam it back down, the torque on the shaft is considerable. That's not an if, its a when. That hull will easily run down swell fast enough to pull the props.

The props are going to have to be replaced, in all likelihood, any time you make a significant upgrade of hp or go from gas to d. Bigger shafts and bigger diameter wheels.

But, if you go to 240 hp diesel from a 150 hp diesel, you may need to replace trannies too. Again, depends on what was installed when the boat was converted.

I would NEVER have a B28 on a trailer except for maint or long term storage. Yes it can be done, but lord have mercy, that's a big load. Wide, tall, and heavy.

I ran my boat with gas for years. Except for range/burn and a couple knots of speed, it was a great boat with gas. Easy to work on, Chevy 350's are a dime a dozen, and many parts can be bought at your local NAPA. Even long blocks.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ernest said:


> I'd suggest the low HP 4bt's are a bit small for the B28. Around 210 to 240 hp is perfect.
> 
> Cruising at 24 to 26 vs. 18. Makes a considerable difference when you have long runs to blue water.


Ernest, are you sure? I know some of the old 31's that had 250 HP Cummins and they would cruise 25 all day long.

I bet it is a little faster than that.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

In the real world, if you want to see anything close to a 25 knot cruise in that hull, you need basically 230/240 Yanmars, 4BTA's rated at 250 hp, or the equivalent.

I was being nice in suggesting a 18 knot cruise for the 150's. My buddy's B28 with yanmar 170's was a dog. More like 16 knots when loaded for a blue water trip.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ernest said:


> In the real world, if you want to see anything close to a 25 knot cruise in that hull, you need basically 230/240 Yanmars, 4BTA's rated at 250 hp, or the equivalent.
> 
> I was being nice in suggesting a 18 knot cruise for the 150's. My buddy's B28 with yanmar 170's was a dog. More like 16 knots when loaded for a blue water trip.


Never been in one. I remember there was a tricked out 28 in POA back in the late 90's with 4BT's and that boat was faster than you are saying. Maybe it had more HP.

You are right, 16-18 kts is too slow, that is 35 Bert + Triple nickle type stuff.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

The owner never called me back to go look at his 28... I am 99% sure this is it listed on eBay now. Looks like it was neglected..

http://m.ebay.com/itm/322166290526?...75f1550a793f08b1890fffc0303|iid:4&_mwBanner=1


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Again, its under powered. Don't listen to folks repeating dock talk. A 4bt can't be "souped up" at a reasonable cost from 150 or 160 hp to make adequate power for a 20+ knot cruise. 

On a 4bt, you need to lower the compression ratio, increase the boost, cool the air (intercooler or after cooler), and slam more air and fuel into the engine to significantly change the output. Crank the boost on a regular 4bt and you have a grenade. A 4bta is basically a 4bt with those modifications from the factory. 

But, boat does not look especially neglected. The dirt/scum you see in the cabin is somewhat typical for a B28 that has sat for a year with little or no fuel. At rest, the hull drains out of the front bilge. Fuel tank is under the cockpit. No fuel, you are down around 1100 lbs of weight aft of the engines. Then, pile stuff atop the locker in the cabin, and the hull sits even more nose down, butt up at rest. So, water coming into the cabin tends to run to the front. If the hatch gutters are not cleaned, it piles up forward of the front hatch.

Money is in the engines. Pass on this one unless its a steal and you can live with the relatively slow cruise. Good news is, you will get great fuel economy.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I am going with your advice Earnest! I am not in a hurry to buy one but if the one perfect boat popped up I would jump on it.

I didn't think of the water running towards the bow, makes perfect sense now. I belive it could be bought for $10k but then I would want bigger motors so that's ALOT more. I am going to keep searching.

I did run accross this
https://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/5638779241.html


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

That's the worst micro wave install I have ever seen. Why do they have an aluminum post installed in the cabin? Looks like the inverter is simply laying on the floor under the table. 

Look at the paperwork on the rebuild. If they don't have solid paperwork on the rebuild, from a reputable company, that details specifically what was done, run. Lotta "Bubba" in those photos so I would suspect a kitchen table rebuild by his cousin Leroy who used to work at a gas station before he ran into that unfortunate trouble with hot checks, a couple B&E's, and terrorist threats against his family.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

http://austin.craigslist.org/boa/5710515292.html
On CL today.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Quaint little stabbin' cabin.


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

That's right up John in Quepos alley.
A lil chainsaw, some marvel mystery oil some fiberglass and some rubbin compound and he'd have her lookin good!...:rotfl:

Seriously tho, it can be done if you really want to, but you gotta really want to...


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I called on that one, gas engines, and more work than I want to do! The cabin looks gutted


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

cuzn dave said:


> If youre dead set on looking at one call Gatewood marine Rockport/AP and see if they still have that fixer upper.


This one just sold.
its becoming a survey craft.
would have been a heck of a deal for a 28.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Oops
I missed your post..


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

My Little Big boat said:


> 2: I can keep it on a trailer to keep ownership cost down


Just a thought about this... There's a chance any savings on slip rent will be more than offset by the cost of a truck that can pull that much weight out of a ramp. I don't believe you'll be pulling it with a half-ton pickup.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*My 2 cents worth!*

I'm good friends with three different Bertie 28 owners in Australia. 2 have the 230 hp Yanmars and the other has the old 40B 165hp Volvos. The 165's are marginal power for the boat - a cruise is 16 knots if the wind and tide are being friendly and you have your tongue in the corner of your mouth.

The yanmars are a good fit - they run a cruise of 18 knots for a 50 litre / hr (13 GPH) but they both yanmar owners have issues with the turbos sticking and corroding. A routine maintenance task is to take off the air cleaner and spin the rotor by hand - if you leave it too long they would seize up. The issue was the exhaust heights were not clearing the salt water out of the exhaust side of the turbo sufficiently, the casings end up corroding out fairly quickly. One of them even went to the point of getting the inside of the casings ceramically lined to reduce corrosion - it certainly helped.

As for rolling in a sea - they certainly do! After fishing the GoM a number of times now, I wouldn't have enjoyed being in my 27ft flybridge game boat in these short sharp conditions - the lower the CoG the more comfortable and happier the wife would be!


----------

